# BigBoi Touchless Dryers



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Are Here

Have a look, see what you think.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like another gadget I don’t need, would hardly use but want...:lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Good for getting water out of panel gaps and nooks and crannies. full touchless drying is very challenging as you end up chasing water about the panels.


----------



## petebak (Jul 19, 2017)

I used both of these at a Gtechnic day at ultimate finish last week and they are excellent

I will definitely be buying one, though I found the smaller one to be sufficient


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

petebak said:


> I used both of these at a Gtechnic day at ultimate finish last week and they are excellent
> 
> I will definitely be buying one, though I found the smaller one to be sufficient


That's good to know! Thanks. Just need the funds

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Give it a fancy name and try and pull the pants down of a few car enthusiasts....nice.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332313197959

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

fatdazza said:


> Good for getting water out of panel gaps and nooks and crannies. full touchless drying is very challenging as you end up chasing water about the panels.


I use the blower function on my wet/dry vac and you are absolutely spot on, especially when you have a decent lsp on the car that beads water well. I realise that this model is heated and so it says it 'evaporates water' but didn't think water evaporated at 20 degrees. Definitely a funky gadget but if you really feel you need one just bear in mind that the Metrovac Master blaster is 70 quid less and has twice the power.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mcpx said:


> I use the blower function on my wet/dry vac and you are absolutely spot on, especially when you have a decent lsp on the car that beads water well. I realise that this model is heated and so it says it 'evaporates water' but didn't think water evaporated at 20 degrees. Definitely a funky gadget but if you really feel you need one just bear in mind that the Metrovac Master blaster is 70 quid less and has twice the power.


My Sidekick does not specifically have a heat setting but it does eventually start to blow slightly warmer air at which point it is a little more effective for drying tyres so a heat function on any machine may help in some instances. However, I don't think many of us buy one with the intention of drying dogs (perhaps Wheel Woollies or AF Woolly trio!), so like you say, a heat function is not that useful when it comes to panels.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

shine247 said:


> My Sidekick does not specifically have a heat setting but it does eventually start to blow slightly warmer air at which point it is a little more effective for drying tyres so a heat function on any machine may help in some instances. However, I don't think many of us buy one with the intention of drying dogs (perhaps Wheel Woollies or AF Woolly trio!), so like you say, a heat function is not that useful when it comes to panels.


The Sidekick does not have a heat function but the Master Blaster I believe has two settings, so different beasts. My point was that while warmer air might make some difference to drying ability there is no way it is going to evaporate water, anything with enough heat to do that would most likely not be good for paint or trim. As previously mentioned, air is great for getting trapped water out of hard to reach places like wing mirrors and door shuts, even better on wheels and tires, but on treated paint all you are doing is moving the water around, most likely blowing it back into those hard to reach spots at the same time.

I might have been hallucinating at the time or the price has changed but the Metrovac Master Blaster is currently £369 on cyc, compared to £309 for the Big Boi, so I got that wrong.


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

LeeH said:


> Give it a fancy name and try and pull the pants down of a few car enthusiasts....nice.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332313197959
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I was considering the BigBoi until I found the Bruhl unit. Can't imagine the BigBoi does anything different??


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

rob2278 said:


> I was considering the BigBoi until I found the Bruhl unit. Can't imagine the BigBoi does anything different??


I just bought the Bruhl unit ticks all the boxes :thumb:


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

-rob- said:


> I just bought the Bruhl unit ticks all the boxes :thumb:


It's a cracking tool aint it!!:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

-rob- said:


> I just bought the Bruhl unit ticks all the boxes :thumb:


Which one did you go for, the smaller one or the big boy:thumb:


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Liking the look of that bigboi mini one. been pretty indecisive n which dryer I'm after!


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

chongo said:


> Which one did you go for, the smaller one or the big boy:thumb:


Big boy lad top notch :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Why not just a pet dryer that costs £60


----------

